# Imagens



## Pedro Canelas (22 Nov 2006 às 12:45)

Boas, 

Alguem me pode explicar como se colocam imagens nos topicos. 

Abraços e obrigado


----------



## dj_alex (22 Nov 2006 às 12:51)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Alguem me pode explicar como se colocam imagens nos topicos.
> 
> Abraços e obrigado




Aiii...a opçao procurar serve para alguma coisa...

Aqui fica o link com a explicacao como se faz....

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=256&highlight=imagem


----------



## Nuno (27 Dez 2006 às 15:54)

Ontem! Realmente lindO


----------

